# Facebook for Opera



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

If you are active on Facebook like me you might see if there is a fan club there for you favorite star or composer. I am deriving much pleasure from the Joan Sutherland Fan Club, where there is much celebrating for her 90th birthday tomorrow. I could not get anywhere with the Nilsson Fan Club though.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm very active on facebook but I think it's not the best platform for Opera. I much prefer this forum.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I certainly find this forum invaluable and I have learned a lot. The Facebook format is fun for a fan club because it is scrapbook like with more photos and you can get to know the fans better. I love opera but I am devoted to my divas. Devoted. I have never gotten 40 likes for a post here but have there and it is a warm and fuzzy feeling.In the Joan Sutherland Fan Club I have corresponded with people who have personally known the Bonynges. It is nice to touch bases with 1500 people who are wild about a star you love. A big part of my online opera activities are to connect with people who share my enthusiasm. I know of no one in my persoanl life who is as crazy about opera as I am. I have only one friend who I can talk about opera with and he is a fan but much prefers musicals. I feel so isolated in my devotion. I do my opera talks to my Toastmasters Clubs, but none of those people are serious opera lovers. In only one speech has anyone gotten gooseflesh form a singer like I get all the time. In Seattle vast numbers of people LOVE the Seahawks. "12" signs are on buildings and half the city wears the fan clothes. Unless I go to the opera I see no one who loves opera and only one or two people will talk to me there. The burden of loving opera is the isolation of not having anyone to share your enthusiasm with. For me both this forum and the Facebook Fan Clubs are a life raft.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh I feel you there. Having no one to talk to passionately about Opera is very frustrating  If it wasn't for this forum I would have gone mental  

On facebook I seem to fail to join the right groups. The Flagstad fanclub is pretty useless. Some Callas fanclubs are full of spam etc.. There I tend to keep in touch only with those close to me, who unfortunately know nothing about Opera but with whom I share another passion which is Metal music.  

I agree that Facebook allows a more personal interaction with the fans and you get more and faster reactions to anything you post. Here it's more like an anonymous discussion. Sometimes you can't even tell if a member is a male or female. But I think that's the cool part about it. It makes everything less biased, less personal, and more objective. That's what makes this forum's discussions much more effective and elaborate in my opinion.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

I got banned from an opera page on facebook for telling soprano Carmens that they should kill themselves *shrugs*


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> I got banned from an opera page on facebook for telling soprano Carmens that they should kill themselves *shrugs*


A well-deserved banning, in light of the winsome Carmen of Victoria de los Angeles and the astonishing one of Callas, whose death some feel was suicide.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tuoksu said:


> Oh I feel you there. Having no one to talk to passionately about Opera is very frustrating  If it wasn't for this forum I would have gone mental
> 
> On facebook I seem to fail to join the right groups. The Flagstad fanclub is pretty useless. Some Callas fanclubs are full of spam etc.. There I tend to keep in touch only with those close to me, who unfortunately know nothing about Opera but with whom I share another passion which is Metal music.
> 
> I agree that Facebook allows a more personal interaction with the fans and you get more and faster reactions to anything you post. Here it's more like an anonymous discussion. Sometimes you can't even tell if a member is a male or female. But I think that's the cool part about it. It makes everything less biased, less personal, and more objective. That's what makes this forum's discussions much more effective and elaborate in my opinion.


I can't find any life in the Nilsson club, and she was HUGE. I would love to join a Flagstad and Varnay club, but no such luck. Too far back in time. I have derived much mental stimulation and have learned so much from this forum. I can't understand why my only friend who is into opera doesnt join out fun group.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I had a delayed joining of the Nilsson Fan Club and it is very active. I've also joined the Traubel and Varnay clubs, but they are much smaller of course. I have gotten lots of activity surrounding my posts on Sutherland's club so far.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

well i follow Diana Damrau, the met opera, natali dessay and Danielle De Niese.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I would have liked to have heard Diana Damrau live. I like her a lot.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

I briefly looked at Callas groups (fan clubs) on facebook, and there are several but the structure of posts do not develop in depth discussions of any topic like here on the forum........they are just one long constant thread with many short posts/photos and a few very brief comments on any single post before moving on to the next, you can get many "likes" but no in depth info to be had....

So yes you get to focus on just one singer in your facebook group, but it all seems like quickly flipping through a magazine without reading any of the articles


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I would have liked to have heard Diana Damrau live. I like her a lot.


coming in march to LA, Ca.


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

I like looking in on current opera singers' public-facing Facebook posts (the ones who have truly personal Facebook accounts and not just "official" ones). You do get to see their sense of humor, political views, and banter with fans and fellow singers. Also, I do admit to occasionally checking in on the Facebook page of the wife of a favorite retired baritone so I can see if she ever mentions or post pictures of her husband, since he is apparently smart enough not to do Facebook, and indeed once in a very great while she does ;-) (No, I don't follow/friend her; that would be creepy. Just her public posts...) 



I honestly find Youtube a more congenial place to find fellow fans and have lively discussion.


----------

